# At Gear and Tele gear



## uphillklimber (Feb 28, 2019)

x


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 28, 2019)

To answer all your questions would require a book LOL. Video is tech bindings with boots that have metal inserts in the toes. Lightest of the setups but not the best for release if you fall. The toe pieces can foul with ice so take a small screwdriver to clear the bindings before downhill .

If your going to do "once in a whiles " go with a rail binding ,heavy but safer release characteristics . They can foul as well.
I don't believe Tele bindings have the adjustable cant angle for climbing with skins but someone will chime in if I'm wrong . 

Lots of techniques for uphilling , steep vs mellow .

 Have fun researching .

https://www.evo.com/guides/how-to-buy-alpine-touring-bindings


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 13, 2019)

No, you can't lock tele heels down....but with modern tele gear there is absolutely no need to go down on your knee to turn.  You can ski on them just like downhill gear.  Modern equipment has made tele gear obsolete and the style is dying quite rapidly at this point.  When my tele gear dies I will likely move on.

And yes, some tele binds have heel lifters for climbing.  Mine do and mine also have a release for the front plate that effectively removes the spring tension for climbing and then can be locked down for skiing.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 18, 2019)

AT bindings lock down for the descent...it's a competitive market.   Good info from billo on tele and SiliconeBob on bindings...  Both AT and hybrid downhill boots possessing walk-mode....with levels of range of movement all over the place.   Skis - tele-skis, AT("touring")-skis and light downhill skis are out there.....


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 19, 2019)

uphillklimber said:


> I was talking to a buddy and he said I would likely not enjoy klimbing the hill with AT gear and my regular boots.



What did he suggest for boots?

You don't use regular boots with AT gear.  You use AT boots that have a pair of holes in the front that the binding locks into from the sides and allows the boot to swivel when the heel is unlocked.  AT boots are getting just as big as regular downhill boots.


----------

